
MongoHub - MongoDB GUI administration tool for mac - ajwinn
http://mongohub.todayclose.com/
======
gerggerg
Just tried it out and it seems pretty smooth. Anybody know what kind of
testing it's gone through?

apparent windows version:
<http://api.appcelerator.net/p/pages/app_page?token=p4jmAb33>

~~~
joelhaasnoot
It's smooth till you try start typing JSON queries, and has parse errors and
won't tell you what the problem is, etc. Fairly annoying if you do
inserts/updates of any sort of complexity (nesting, etc).

------
nestlequ1k
Any recent updates? This thing was pretty terrible last time i tried.

RockMongo is the best tool I've found. It's webbased but its simple, fast, and
works. I'd welcome a decent native app admin tool though if it worked.

~~~
Octplane
<https://github.com/fotonauts/MongoHub-Mac>

This version is based on the original MongoHub and it's supposed to be more
solid. Done by one of my coworkers. He is quite active on the tools, so feel
free to make feedback here.

However, no binary here, you have to build the tool...

